# Good Kindle books under 50 cents



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought I'd start this thread to recommend good books currently being sold on the Kindle for under 50 cents. Each book is linked to its Amazon Kindle page.

*Prices are as of 11/04/08. I have no idea how often (or if) they fluctuate.*

_NOTE: I don't have a Kindle yet (ordered but not yet shipped), so I haven't actually bought/read these books. They seem to be good though. Forgive me if I'm mistaken._ 

Lucy Sullivan Is Getting Married







 - Author: Marian Keyes. Price: 24 cents. Genre: Romance

Seems like a British "chick lit" book. Even though I'm a man, I'm actually somewhat tempted because the premise sounds wacky enough.

The Nightwalker







- Author: Thomas Tessier. Price: 25 cents. Genre: Horror

Apparently praised by Stephen King in _Danse Macabre_ (which personally I found to be a horrible, incoherent, rambling mess of a book, but I think I'm in the minority opinion there...). The plot certainly sounds like an interesting variation on the werewolf tale.

Indestructible Jews







- Author: Max Dimont. Price: 25 cents. Genre: History

I'm not Jewish, but almost 500 pages and 4,000 years of history sounds like it could make for a good read. *EDIT - ADDED NOTE:* It's apparently not just a straight-up historical account. According to the reader reviews, some areas of the book seem to include controversial/debatable/disputable "facts" and certain things written by the author appear to be quite politically-charged and biased. I hesitated keeping this link up for that reason, but since I haven't read the book myself and it's only 25 cents, I decided to let it stay. Just keep all of the above in mind if you decide to drop a quarter on this.

*If you have read any of the above books or have your own Kindle bargains to recommend, please post in this thread...*


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Talking With The Dead







by Shiloh Walker

Pretty good read. Give it ... say ... 3.5 stars out of 5. Good suspense, interesting story line.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just finished To Dance with Kings







by Rosalind Laker. 32 cents and worth every penny.

It's the story of four generations of women and their connection with Versailles from Louis XIV through the French Revolution. The ending is pretty predictable, but still a good read. I liked the characters, the story and the historical background.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I just finished To Dance With Kings by Rosalind Laker. 32 cents and worth every penny.
> 
> It's the story of four generations of women and their connection with Versailles from Louis XIV through the French Revolution. The ending is pretty predictable, but still a good read. I liked the characters, the story and the historical background.


Thanks for the Tip. I wanted to check this one out. Since it 35c I think I will get the book now.

Anne


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Gertie. That sounds fantastic, and you certainly can't beat the price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope you guys like To Dance With Kings as much as I did.  The print length is 624 pages, but on the Kindle, I felt like I zoomed through it.  And for 32 cents ...  you can't even buy a Hershey Bar with Almonds at Wal-Mart for that!!!

I've gotten a couple of decent 99 cent books, too.  I'm always sorting low price first.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Hope you guys like To Dance With Kings as much as I did. The print length is 624 pages, but on the Kindle, I felt like I zoomed through it. And for 32 cents ... you can't even buy a Hershey Bar with Almonds at Wal-Mart for that!!!
> 
> I've gotten a couple of decent 99 cent books, too. I'm always sorting low price first.


Gertie: What are some of the books you got for 99c ?

Anne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

reader said:


> Gertie: What are some of the books you got for 99c ?
> 
> Anne


I think I only paid 99 cents for The Red House Mystery







by A.A. Milne. Sort of Sherlockian. Not great, but nice to while away an afternoon.

Castles in the Air







by Baroness .... Can't think of her last name. There are a couple of other books with the same name, but only one by a Baroness.

It's post-Napoleonic France and the hapless hero is sort of a private detective/lawyer who will do most anything on either side of the law. He's a self-professed confidant of kings and emperors fallen on hard times. Time and again he falls for a pretty face, a sad tale, and the promise of a big payoff. Time and again, he comes out with the fuzzy end of the lollipop. He is further undermined by his thief and scoundrel of a clerk, who he dismisses and always rehires because of his soft heart.

It's written in diary form and a 19th century style. I found myself chuckling and shaking my head at his sorry adventures. A nice rainy day read with a soft blankie and a hot chocolate.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I think I only paid 99 cents for The Red House Mystery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gertie: Thank you


----------

